# Hugo133 133W TC Box Mod by Hugo Vapor



## 3avape (5/7/16)

Hugo133 133W TC Box Mod, features PTC mode, will bring wonderful vaping experience. Borned with special ergonomic patented desgin, looks so fashion. Support VW, Bypass, PTC, Ni/Ti/SS TC mode, adequate choice there.

*Features:*


Mode: PTC mode, VW mode, Ni/Ti/SS TC mode
Resistance Range: 0.06-3ohm
Power Ranger: 1-133w
Temperature Range: 100-300C/200-600F
Support Wire: Ni200, Titanium, Stainless Steel, and NiCr wire.
Output Wattage: 0.5-8.4v
Accurate temperature regulation assure the real taste of juice-PTC setting
Advanced hardware inside the chipset, ultra low output ripple, maximum efficiency to 98%.
Stable and smart balancing charging chipset, maximum battery charging current up to 1A.
Unique symbol on PCB-hugo vapor
Safaty protection: high temperature, reverse protection, short circuit, low voltage, High Resistance, Low Resistance, Over-charging and over discharge protection.
With USB charging function
*Contents:*
1 x HUGO133 Mod
1 x USB Cable
1 x User Manual
1 x Warranty Card
1 x Warning card


----------

